# USPS - SAPO in 2018 , any good?



## Scissorhands (23/4/18)

Hi guys, has anyone had any experience with USPS/SAPO lately?

I have an order coming in with USPS, my worries only start when it goes into SAPO hands! 

Long story short, I want someone to tell me that SAPO has pulled up their socks and I have nothing to worry about, I know that's unlikely, so I ask, what can I expect? 

Best regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (23/4/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Hi guys, has anyone had any experience with USPS/SAPO lately?
> 
> I have an order coming in with USPS, my worries only start when it goes into SAPO hands!
> 
> ...


My last order was late last year, and the parcel sat in the Johannesburg hub for 3 months.
Hopefully it goes better for you!


----------



## Scissorhands (23/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> My last order was late last year, and the parcel sat in the Johannesburg hub for 3 months.
> Hopefully it goes better for you!


*gulp* don't say that!

I'm hoping that had something to do with the festive season

Thank you


----------



## aktorsyl (23/4/18)

Scissorhands said:


> *gulp* don't say that!
> 
> I'm hoping that had something to do with the festive season
> 
> Thank you


Maybe, it was ordered in August and arrived in November though. To get to Johannesburg from abroad actually only took 5 days. That just shows how truly ridiculous this is.
But - there have been good stories too. Don't despair yet!


----------



## Scissorhands (23/4/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Maybe, it was ordered in August and arrived in November though. To get to Johannesburg from abroad actually only took 5 days. That just shows how truly ridiculous this is.
> But - there have been good stories too. Don't despair yet!



Wow, enough said, holding thumbs

Out of curiosity, did you pick up at your local PO or was it delivered? I used my delivery address assuming they forward it to the nearest PO

Thanks friend


----------



## aktorsyl (23/4/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Wow, enough said, holding thumbs
> 
> Out of curiosity, did you pick up at your local PO or was it delivered? I used my delivery address assuming they forward it to the nearest PO
> 
> Thanks friend


I always have them ship to my PO Box and I then pick up the slip & get the parcel from the counter. In fact, I do that for all my mail. Getting SAPO to deliver is like throwing a dice to see if your shit goes missing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (23/4/18)

Saw another post here somewhere clwiming their o/s parcel was dealt with quickly by Sapo. Lets hope.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

I had placed an order on 4th feb this year. Received it on 4th April that to because I went personally went to the capemail hub, waited for 2 hours while they took out the item from the containers. Otherwise it might have taken another 15-30 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (23/4/18)

My parcel sat at SAPO for one month in Feb. The wait was for the slip that gives you the go ahead to fetch. Without it, no dice.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Spyro said:


> My parcel sat at SAPO for one month in Feb. The wait was for the slip that gives you the go ahead to fetch. Without it, no dice.


I dint have a slip, I just emailed sapo the international tracking number, they gave me a a local tracking number. The moment it showed "Capemail Hub" on the tracking website I went to the cape mail hub (its near grandwest casino) with my ID and they located the parcel and handed it over to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/4/18)

I ordered an item that left the USA on 3 April 2018 via USPS Priority mail and it arrived at my post office around the 18th. Went to pick it up today! I was really surprised it was this quick! Although it sat at customs since 9th April..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (23/4/18)

Scissorhands said:


> Hi guys, has anyone had any experience with USPS/SAPO lately?
> 
> I have an order coming in with USPS, my worries only start when it goes into SAPO hands!
> 
> ...


@Scissorhands SAPO sucks bubbles bro... gotten worse got a bloody hussar at sapo since intaste does not do dhl to sa (and they don’t tell u) anymore. Landed 23 March no movement with web certificate error ... emails are not responded to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/4/18)

Some of you guys are pretty lucky . I have an ammit 25 sitting at the hub since last year September

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asif (10/5/18)

I had bolt that I got via usps. Took a week to get to SA and sat with the post office for 3weeks before I got it. This was a month ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (12/11/18)

http://salivemag.com/2018/11/11/pos...dline-to-clear-backlog-of-13-million-parcels/

Not sure if this is just a CEO sweet talking to investors.

But trust has been broken. It will be a long time before we can rely on them, if these statements are true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## picautomaton (12/11/18)

The guys who are the union bosses of SAPO's staff should be drawn and ¼ed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (12/11/18)

Here's my take on it...

You need to chase these guys not to the point of annoyance but and it's a ***** to get hold of people at the main number. Luckily my Squeezas at my local PO knows me by now so they actually send me a SMS if my parcel arrives.

For 'non critical' items I do free shipping (yes I know shock and horror everything vape related is critical). If I really want something sooner I normally just buy local it's less hassle and you have a guarantee to some extent. Otherwise GBs and everyone pitches in for DHL shipping accordingly. But the kak is coming they will be clamping down on vape products once the bill passes it's just a matter of time.

Not to get political but all SEOs are down the toilet due to corruption and miss management Denel, SAA, SAPO, SABC the list goes on....

Other option would be a 'communual' MyUS account and we all pitch in for customs and shipping.....

If only vendors would see the potential in running general GBs but guess that would eat into their margins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)

No drama lately , got 2 packages from New Mexico in the space of 6-7 weeks , slip in p.o. box and pick up at p.o. paid about R56.00 for handling, each.
My friend in N.M. let me use her address and then she post it ''priority mail'' to me - this agreement has been going on for the last 5-6 years and 
never [touch wood] lost anything from her. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Some of you guys are pretty lucky . I have an ammit 25 sitting at the hub since last year September

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/18)

I have 17 parcels stuck with SAPO some of which I ordered in May 2018. It’s a bloody useless institution imo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/18)

Grand Guru said:


> I have 17 parcels stuck with SAPO some of which I ordered in May 2018. It’s a bloody useless institution imo!


Now that is totally unacceptable !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (12/11/18)

Working off backlog since April. When they finish it, will they will start work on the items that came in since then?

I dunno hey, proof is in the pudding but how can you have pudding if you don't eat your meat? (Apologies to Mr. Waters.)

@Dietz , your perspective? I know you prefer this service provider.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (12/11/18)

Raindance said:


> Working off backlog since April. When they finish it, will they will start work on the items that came in since then?
> 
> I dunno hey, proof is in the pudding but how can you have pudding if you don't eat your meat? (Apologies to Mr. Waters.)
> 
> ...


It took 99 days since it landed in SA for me to get it, And I also had a bit of luck when I phoned cape mail, a kind Legend then proceeded to pick my parcel and I collected an hour later (after 99 days of it already being in SA).
The guy al;so said If I wait for it it will more than likely take another month or longer


----------



## Hooked (12/11/18)

This pic, which is apparently of the Post Office JHB Mail Distribution Centre, was shared by a friend of mine on FB.


----------

